# Office 365 >  >  Can't auto-forward Already auto-forwarded e-mails to other mail ID

## aniruddha.kulkarni81

Hi Experts,

Need your help with below issue. I googled a lot on this, but haven't got any solution yet.

I want to auto forward an email with outlook rules, which is received to me as auto forward only.

I am using MS outlook (office 365)

E.g
Auto forward set from email-1 to forward all emails with specific subject to email-2
Now I want to forward all such emails received on email-2 to email-3.



Regards,
Anirudh

----------


## ZackJones

You're probably more likely to get an answer if you write in the Outlook section...

----------

